# Bluewater Overnight Charter June 4th / 5th



## KevinsmithRN (May 17, 2014)

Hello,

Our annual snapper season bluewater overnight rig trip has two spots available. This trip is organized by Mike Vick which some of you will remember from his comedy series "Hunting with T.K. and Mike". We fish on Capt. George Pfiefer's 65 ft Bonner out of Orange Beach, Al. We usually have 5 or 6 regulars with new folks filling in the spaces. This is a great trip and great opportunity. With 12 people, 20% deck hand gratuity, and fish clean fee it usually runs about $ 700. We divide up our catch evenly. We leave early in the am on the 4th and get back late afternoon on the 5th. If you are interested please e-mail me a way to get in touch - [email protected] (please put bluewater trip in subject line) or just reply to this post - I will be checking back frequently. This is a great charter! With a lot of bottom fishing, trolling, night time sword drifts etc. 2 days limit on the biggest snapper we can catch. 
Thanks
Kevin


----------



## KevinsmithRN (May 17, 2014)

Trip filled - thanks!


----------

